# Termites



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

So heres the story..


About a year ago I was at my grandparents house here in Alabama and they had an emergence of winged termites come from the exterrior wall of the house in the garage... 

They unfortunately did nothing about it and I came here (home) lt night to find seemingly 100's of them flying around and covering everything ... Joy! 

Panic struck, I got the vacuum and vacuumed as many up as possible, and killed as many as possible. But some of them had lit on the vivarium top and my juvie Azureus seemed to be extra active.. I can only image why! Lol 
I am fearful they may have eaten some .... I have no way of knowing though. These termites have not been treated and have been eating the wood in the side of the exterrior wall and I suppose because we had a cold snap last night they decided to emerge inside. 

So, we have an exterminator coming out.

My question is what am I going to do about the frogs during the treatment process... ?
What if the frogs ate a few of the flying termites? This was last night and they are still alive today so I'm hoping they didn't get them or if they did they won't be poisoned by them. 

For now(until the exterminator comes) I have sprayed ortho home defense everywhere I can and where they were emerging. 
Which is a good 20+ feet from the viv. 

What should I do!!?!!??



And since we are on the subject...
This termite thing got me thinking about feeding termites to the frogs. So today I went up to my parents who live in the woods. They don't spray out there and are fairly far away from the city. There are all kinds of fallen hardwoods trees and rocks with hundreds of them under them. So I got a jar and filled up with them. I know, we have termites in the house and I want to bring more in!?! Am I crazy!!!!! Lol 

These guys I collected in the woods I know have NOT been exposed to pesticides or any poison. 

Is there a safe feeding method? Do I need to "clean" them before feeding? 


Thx guys


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Just separate the soldiers from workers and you're good to go


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I can't feed soldiers?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't. Just my opinion though. Soldiers can have some serious headgear


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Lol fortunately it appears I have collected mostly workers and male and female nymphoid reproductives


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Good start yourself a colony


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Lol no thanks! 
I'll just harvest when needed . 
This is one feeder I DON'T want multiplying ! Lol


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

There should be no concern about pesticides and the frogs. The termites the frogs have been eating have not been treated with anything, so no worries there. I'll assume these termites are subterranean based on your description, so let me discuss the typical treatment for these. 

First, if the emerged termites are still present, then some pest management professionals (PMPs) may elect to use a liquid application around the areas where the termites emerged. Frankly, this isn't necessary and will do nothing for eliminating the colony. It's sole purpose is to kill the emerged termites, which it sounds like you've vacuumed up already. If the PMP mentions this, just elect out of it, or at the least, out of it where frogs are. 

Second, the PMP will inspect the location and decide the best method for treatment of the colony. Typically, it will be some sort of sub-slab injection or trenching around the foundation. It may be the entire home, or only a section, this depends on the extent of damage. In either case, all the pesticides will be injected into the soil and then covered up. With a correct treatment, there should be no residual pesticides on the surface. 

Another possible treatment is with a baiting system. These are stations placed around the structure every X feet. They extend under the surface, and only the top is visible, usually flush with the ground. They work by providing pesticide treated wooden slats. If given the option of these, you should decline and go with a traditional treatment. Baits can work, but are better suited as a prevention measure vs reactive. Once the termites have started feeding on the wood of the home, it's unlikely they'll hit the bait. 

I hope that helps, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for that info! It is indeed exactly what Orkin informed me this afternoon! He told us he would drill outside and deliver the chemical every x feet, spray the home perimeter and use a baiting system I think . 
No pesticides he said would be in the home itself. 
Which I think then would be okay and safe for the frogs.

And yes he said they were eastern subterranean termites.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

It sounds like they sold you a traditional treatment with a baiting program as future prevention. If they're treating the entire exterior foundation, the baiting system is probably redundant. Most chemical treatments will last a good 5 years or so, after that the baiting system would be useful. Orkin's techs are hit or miss. They have a pretty decent training program compared to many companies out there. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! I actually misunderstood. From what I understand they will not be baiting but putting some kind of sticks in the ground to monitor activity? If there is activity present after 3 months post traditional treatment they will implement a spike or baiting technique. 

Either way I am happy to know I won't need to move the froglets. 

Now, about feeding these guys termites that have been collected from the woods/forest from fallen logs and under rocks. Is there a quarantine or cleaning that I need to do before feeding? 

I also have collected 90% neotenic reproductives ... Odd that nearly all are. Maybe 1% or 2% soldiers and 9-8% workers. 

The reproductives were found massing under rocks mostly ... Hundreds at a time. Is this normal for subterranean termites?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah that's normal of them. The colony itself is deeper underground, but when cues induce a mating swarm, the reproductives will travel to the surface to take flight. The location the location the surface can be nearly anywhere. When they do surface, you'll find many just hanging out. With very large colonies, it can be an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

These guys didn't have wings and are cream colored with elongated bodies. It is my understanding they are neotentic?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry, I misread your previous message. Yes, it's normal for them to congrgate like that. But finding them at the surface like that isn't normal. Typically they'll be below ground where it's more secure. You might have stumbled upon them in a transition state to another location.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I have found termites to be a super food for frogs but all in moderation. They are very high in fat content so dont overfeed but i myself feed every time i can. Great stuff .


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong. They were under rocks. Just hundreds under rocks . 

What about protein?


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I forgot to add that i have also fed soldiers to the frogs withtout a problem, of course i would not feed them to a reticulatus but most thumbs do eat them well . Try to feed a few at a time see how it goes and if they like it then your set. Not all my frogs like them.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

They did not discriminate at all lol gobbled them all up!


----------

